# Glasses on Fursonas?



## Neuron (Apr 3, 2012)

So I have been working on redesigning my new fursona, and some people think well my fursona may be a representation of myself but it's still just a character. So therefore they don't really care about taking details into account from their real selves because they can pretend all they want. Other people may make distinguishable fursonas, but they still use certain characteristics to identify themselves. 

I'm a mixture of both ideals when it comes to what I design, I suppose.  One of the common accessories used to accomplish this is a pair of glasses, because well a lot of people have them. My new fursona is a pygmy goat (for the most part anyway) and my old one is a corgi. The corgi fursona has goggles in lieu of glasses, because they are usually up and don't cover her eyes and make more sense for an animal. Also, they are cool and have sci-fi technology.   

However, I feel like I don't like this as much, I'm conflicted, I suppose I am just a big fan of glasses on anthropomorphic animals, silly as it may be. When I try to consider this for the design on a new character or fursona though, it can be groan inducing. My best solution so far is that you have to really mix in enough human proportions and the size of the glasses for this idea to work, but it can look real funny on an anthro character if you don't do it right. The other solution is basically that you don't really care about how they are held up. The third solution was what I did originally, replace this idea with goggles because fuck it, they have SCIENCE.

I dunno, how does FAF feel about glasses on characters and fursonas?


----------



## Tybis (Apr 3, 2012)

Whether it looks good largely depends on the species of a character.
I've yet to see an avian with glasses, but goggles are common.
Glasses also tend to make the character look bigger/smaller than they are (usually the former). Put small glasses on someone, they'll usually look bigger. 
Looking stupid is also a possibility though...


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 3, 2012)

I find glasses cute so I think they would look nice on anyones sona. :3


----------



## Kaspar Avaan (Apr 3, 2012)

I think they can look really nice, but can also look really bad if they aren't done properly (mostly because of the different position of the ears when compared to a human). If you can pull it off, good for you.


----------



## Onnes (Apr 3, 2012)

I think whether they look funny or not depends on how much you anthropomorphize the head. If you have the eyes rather out on the sides of the head like a real goat then you're going to have to have to at least widen any glasses so they still cover the forward direction of the eyes. If, however, the head has forward facing eyes similar to a human's then really all you have to do is accommodate the shape of the nose, which probably isn't that jarring.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 3, 2012)

fucking magic

e: every anthro should have glasses 
every one of them.


----------



## Teal (Apr 3, 2012)

I like them if they're drawn well.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 3, 2012)

Contacts make more sense, if you care about making sense.


----------



## Oovie (Apr 3, 2012)

Glasses regardless of the thickness of frames make me think of Rick Moranis and Jeff Goldblum. I love those two! :3

They're absolutely fine, but if you're going to draw porn exclude the glasses, otherwise I see porn whilst being reminded of Rick Moranis and Jeff Goldblum...


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 3, 2012)

It depends entirely on how they're made and how well they fit the character. Professor goggles hardly work on a street punk.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 3, 2012)

Glasses aren't enough.

We need hats.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 3, 2012)

The easy way to stop glasses looking fucked up when on a character's face is to not draw the ear-hangy-things. I forget what they're called.

And yep, glasses help make a character.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Apr 3, 2012)

Some of my own characters wear glasses, even in were form (Sybil and Janet most notably). However, my werecats NEVER wear glasses, since ailuranthropes have excellent eyesight. Not every canine has 20/20 vision, but virtually all felines do. Cynthia, for example, used to wear them until her freshman year of high school, but since she became a werecat, she doesn't need them. 

You guys have a point about the position of the glasses on anthros. That would be trifle complicated with anthro ears and muzzles. Especially in my universe,where most people don't even believe werecreatures exist.


----------



## Heimdal (Apr 3, 2012)

Define them by what they wear, or pay no specific attention to attire at all. Bugs Bunny can wear whatever he wants, and he's still Bugs Bunny. Peter Pan needs his signiture green outfit. Looking at your avatar image (at this moment of time), the goggles could probably be replaced with whatever and it wouldn't change the character.

I recommend to either over-exaggerate it enough to very clearly have it aid in defining the character, or, more likely, open the character up to work with anything you want them in at any given notice.


----------



## Dreaming (Apr 3, 2012)

They can be a pain to draw on, but when it's done right, they look pretty cool. 

Nothing will ever beat John Lennon sunglasses though.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 3, 2012)

Glasses can look odd on some forms, but if you can get the design to work I say go for it. Either vision-correcting or eye-protecting glasses would still have a function for anthropomorphic animals, and if someone's complaining about the use of glasses it's a _fictional character_. If you won't complain when they can bench press trucks, there's no reason to suddenly start howling about the presence of glasses.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 3, 2012)

glasses are so adorkable :3


----------



## Haru_Ray (Apr 3, 2012)

Depends on the kind of glasses. Small thin frames tend to make the character look older, while larger and thicker frames can make it look dorkish, gotta find the balance that makes it look nice.


----------



## Hauni (Apr 8, 2012)

I find glasses on furries very cute ^^ !


----------



## blackzwolf (Apr 29, 2012)

When im creating mine I put solid black sunglasses on him cause I like to see him have at least some expression but once I was done they were hard to take off cuase a wolf wearing sunglasses was kinda cool.


----------



## Springdragon (May 9, 2012)

I use the same rule for this as for clothes. If it's acceptable in that universe for the character to wear clothes and do human-like activities, glasses are acceptable. I suppose it might be a reflection of my own poor eyesight, but I see glasses as a necessary item, such as a prosthetic limb or a hearing aid, rather than a fashionable accessory. Giving a character glasses, anthro or otherwise, is a statement that that character is somewhat blind. That weakness can contribute greatly to development and depth.

However, if the character exists in a feral or wild werewolf pack type setting, glasses are implausible (and so are clothes.)


----------

